# Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?



## silentpw (7. Juni 2007)

*Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*

Hallo an alle   
In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH habe ich den Artikel zu leisen Rechnern gelesen. Ich möchte mir einen wirklich leisen Rechner neu aufbauen, der hauptsächlich für arbeiten in Office und surfen genutzt wird.
Ab und zu möchte ich aber schon auch mal ein Wochenende schön durchzocken, C&C3 oder Anno 1701. Der ein oder andere würde mich wohl als Silent Freak bezeichnen  

Mein Plan für den PC sieht in etwa so aus:
# Gehäuse: Midi Tower Sharkoon Rebel oder Revenge [günstig, bis zu 4 120mm Lüfter möglich]
# Lüfter: Front und Rückseite je  120mm Lüfter Temperaturgeregelt auf 800 U/min, Scythe SFlex 1200 oder Sharkoon Silenteagle 1000
# Netzteil: Seasonic M12 500, Cooltek 500 oder das Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P6-PRO-530W oder 430W [leise und effektiv]
# MB: p965 oder p35er Chipsatz [passiv gekühlt]
# Prozessor: E4400 oder E6420 [ggf. mit OC Potential]
# CPU Kühler: Scythe Andy Samurai Master 
# Ram: 2 GB, 667er oder 800er [weiß noch nicht, ob 800er spürbar mehr bringt]
# GraKa: passiv gekühlte 8600gt (MSI oder Gainward), alternativ asus eax1950pro

# HD: ??? 
- Samsung Spinpoint P120 250GB (wegen Temperatur, sie soll laut PCGH Test 4/07 nur max. 27 Grad werden, evtl. vorteilhaft, wenn sie gedämmt wird)
- oder Western Digital WD3200AAJS 320 GB (soll laut Test sehr leise sein, dafür max. Temperatur von 47,7 Grad)

Nun würde ich sehr gerne die Festplatte ganz ruhig bekommen und habe da an eine selbstgebastelte Bitumen Box gedacht, die scheint ja auch laut aktueller PCGH eine sinnvolle Alternative zu den Kauflösungen zu sein. In der Heftausgabe wurden aber leider nur die Lautstärken der verschiedenen getesteten Dämmlösungen abgedruckt, die Temperaturen wurden nicht mitgeliefert.

Nun endlich die Frage
- Habt ihr Lautstärke UND Temperaturerfahrungen mit aktuellen Festplatten in selbstgebastelten Bitumenboxen oder in anderen Festplattendämmungen wie dem Innovatek HDM E-Box, Scythe Quiet Drive 1000 oder dem Silenx LX-HDSS HD Silencer gemacht?

- Laut einem Test zu Festplatten aus der PCGH 4/07 sollen die meisten aktuellen getesteten Platten ja max. so um die 45 bis 50 erreichen. Sind solche PLatten noch in einer Bitumenbox oder anderen Dämmungen ohne verkürzte Lebensdauer machbar?    Ich selbst wohne in einer schönen, aber im Sommer sehr aufgeheizten Dachgeschosswohnung; ich will die maximale Ruhe erreichen, braten will ich meine Daten aber schließlich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*



			
				silentpw am 07.06.2007 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> - Samsung Spinpoint P120 250GB (wegen Temperatur, sie soll laut PCGH Test 4/07 nur max. 27 Grad werden, evtl. vorteilhaft, wenn sie gedämmt wird)



da muss n tip- oder messfehler vorliegen.
die sp120 waren zwar die kühlsten ihrer generation, wurden seinerzeit aber auch mit über 40° getestet, afaik auch von pcgh.

ich messe bei meinen 200gb ausgaben aktuell 47/48°° bei 28° raumtemperatur und minimallüftung im gehäuse, allerdings dürfte das netzteil da noch ein bißchen mit heizen.


bezüglich bitumenbox:

imho ist die einzige möglichkeit, eine festplatte zu kühlen&dämmen eine wakü und dämmbox.
bitumen wird auch zur isolierung von rohren genutzt...
gibt zwar einige leute, die trotzdem von tollen temperaturen berichten, aber da kommt dann oft noch sowas wie "lüfter in der nähe" mit ins spiel - und mal ehrlich:
eine lärmquelle durch ne andere ersetzen erscheint mir irgendwie sinnlos.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*

Ich kann bis jetzt eigentlich auch nur positives ueber die selbst gemachten Bitumenboxen berichten, auszer das die Matten nicht gerade guenstig und es eine sch* Arbeit ist  Hab jetzt nur eine aeltere 15GB HDD verbaut und messe mit 2 Sensoren eine maximale Temperatur knapp unter 40°C. Leider ist durch das Beseitigen dieser Laermquelle aufgefallen, dass mich jetzt der Luefter vom Netzteil nervt :p


----------



## doceddy (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*

Ich wollte mein Gehäuse mit Bitumenmatten dämmen und bisschen stabiler machen. Dachte so an 2 Schichten. Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*



			
				doceddy am 07.06.2007 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mein Gehäuse mit Bitumenmatten dämmen und bisschen stabiler machen. Dachte so an 2 Schichten. Was ist davon zu halten?




wenn das gehäuse minderwertig ist / dünne, leichte wände hat:
könnte was bringen.
aber bei einem soliden gehäuse (z.b. >1,25mm stahl) dürfte das lautstärketechnisch eher wenig bringen, sich aber in einem schwach gelüfteten (silent) system bei der temperatur bemerkbar machen.

ich persönlich bin kein großer freund von gedämmten gehäusen, abgesehen von der festplatte (und enventuell ner pumpe) gibt es nichts in einem pc, dass geräusche macht/machen müsste und keinen zugang zu außenluft benötigt.
imho ist es sinnvoller letzteren möglichst effektiv zu gestalten und dadurch lärm zu vermeiden, als mit stärkeren lüftern hinter dämmung rumzupfuschen.


----------



## pcgh_Henner (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*

Bei den 27° C handelt es sich leider um einen Tippfehler, 47° sind richtig. Auf die Wertung hatte dies keinen Einfluss.

Dicht gepacktes Bitumen hat offenbar ebenfalls Wärme leitende Eigenschaften (ja, obwohl es eigentlich zur Isolierung verwendet wird - verglichen mit Schaumstoff ist die Wärmeleitung sehr viel besser), in der Bitumen-Box wurde die Platte auch nicht wärmer als ohne Dämmung. Allerdings kann das bei einer anders gefertigten Box auch anders aussehen (oder besser: klingen).

Das geplante System verspricht leise zu werden, allerdings wird man den Netzteillüfter wohl deutlich heraushören.


----------



## IronFlower (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 07.06.2007 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bezüglich bitumenbox:
> 
> imho ist die einzige möglichkeit, eine festplatte zu kühlen&dämmen eine wakü und dämmbox.



Da weisst du aber nicht so viel Bescheid über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten. Bspw. das Scythe Quiet Drive. Es hat eine ähnliche Dämmwirkung wie die Bitumenbox, aber sie kühlt besser. Und da gibt es noch bessere Lösungen, wie Boxen aus Vergussmasse.
Alles ohne Planscherei mit Wasser.



			
				ruyven_macaran am 07.06.2007 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 07.06.2007 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade dass nicht mehr Menschen so denken.. aber es ist einfacher für die Leute Dämmmatten in ihren PC einzukleben als diesen effektiver zu gestalten.   



			
				pcgh_Henner am 08.06.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den 27° C handelt es sich leider um einen Tippfehler, 47° sind richtig. Auf die Wertung hatte dies keinen Einfluss.
> 
> Dicht gepacktes Bitumen hat offenbar ebenfalls Wärme leitende Eigenschaften (ja, obwohl es eigentlich zur Isolierung verwendet wird - verglichen mit Schaumstoff ist die Wärmeleitung sehr viel besser), in der Bitumen-Box wurde die Platte auch nicht wärmer als ohne Dämmung. Allerdings kann das bei einer anders gefertigten Box auch anders aussehen (oder besser: klingen).



Ich formuliere es mal anderes, wieso die Festplatte in der Bitumenbox nicht wärmer wird als ohne : Die schlechte/re Wärmeleitung von Bitumen wird durch die größere Oberfläche der Box kompensiert. Um im passiven Bereich mit der BitumenBox eine _bessere_ Temperatur zu erreichen, knallen manche einen grossen Kühlkörper drauf (so entsteht eine noch größere Oberfläche.)

Ich rate euch an die Anleitung der PCGH nicht _wortgenau_ oder sie zumindestens genau zu überprüfen, es sei denn ihr wollt eine Computer-Kochkiste. Ich zitiere jemand aus dem erwähnten Forum aus dem Artikel : 


> Das im selben Artikel semi-passive NT für einen leisen Rechner als sehr gute Lösung und das ST-11 empfohlen werden zeigt ihre Schlüsse. Eine BTB kann in dieser Kombination alle ihre Nachteile voll ausspielen und die wehklagenden werden hier Schlange stehen.



Vielleicht sind die einzelnen Artikel leise, aber zusammen passen sie nicht miteinander. Wichtig bei einem Silent-PC ist dass die Komponenten und Kühlungsmethoden *auf einander abgestimmt* sind.

Und an die Autoren des "Silent-Artikels" : Bevor ihr solche Sachen schreibt, solltet ihr mal darüber nachdenken was eure Leser damit tun. Ihr wollt doch nicht dass all ihre Festplatten in den nächsten Wochen abrauchen?   

BTW. : Wenn ich jetzt mit Flames bombardiert werde, dann heisst das das meine Kritik zuerecht ist, oder dass ihr euch einfach nicht belehren wollt. 


In diesem Sinne 

IronFlower


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*



			
				IronFlower am 12.06.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Da weisst du aber nicht so viel Bescheid über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten. Bspw. das Scythe Quiet Drive. Es hat eine ähnliche Dämmwirkung wie die Bitumenbox, aber sie kühlt besser. Und da gibt es noch bessere Lösungen, wie Boxen aus Vergussmasse.
> Alles ohne Planscherei mit Wasser.



sagen wir mal: da war jetzt nichts dabei, was mir neu war 

und auch nichts, was es (afaik) bei akzeptablen zeit-, platz- und geldverbrauch schafft, 2-4 platten komplett ohne lüfterunterstützung oder externe kühlkörper auf max. 15° über umgebungstemperatur zu halten.

mit einer platte, bitumenbox und kühlkörper (von der kombination hab ich tatsächlich zum ersten mal gehört) hat man vielleicht eine brauchbare kombination für kleine systeme, aber ich persönlich hab gern ein bißchen luft für "leistung".
(und da braucht man bei moderneren grafikkarten mitlerweile eh wakü, wenn man nicht richtig zeit&geld&nerven in heatpipebasteleien investieren will)


----------



## IronFlower (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 12.06.2007 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir mal: da war jetzt nichts dabei, was mir neu war
> 
> und auch nichts, was es (afaik) bei akzeptablen zeit-, platz- und geldverbrauch schafft, 2-4 platten komplett ohne lüfterunterstützung oder externe kühlkörper auf max. 15° über umgebungstemperatur zu halten.


Okay, bei solchen Anforderungen sehe ich auch nichts anderes als Wasserkühlung. Doch als "Platzverbrauch" sehe ich auch Pumpen und Radiatoren. 



			
				ruyven_macaran am 12.06.2007 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> mit einer platte, bitumenbox und kühlkörper (von der kombination hab ich tatsächlich zum ersten mal gehört) hat man vielleicht eine brauchbare kombination für kleine systeme



Jo, wenn man es selber machen will. Aber wenn man bedenkt wieviel Bastelarbeit in einer selbstgemachten Bitumenbox + Kühlkörper drin steckt, würde ich mir lieber ein Scythe Quiet Drive kaufen (30€), auch wenn die Festplatte darin vielleicht 1-2 Grad wärmer wird. 

Und wenn in dem "kleinen" System eine BTB+Küko passt, kann man auch gleich zu einer Vergussbox greifen, die die FP effektiv (nix S.M.A.R.T. Sensoren) 10K über Raumtemperatur hällt (ohne irgendeinen Luftstrom).  Auch wenn diese Boxen rund 50 € kosten.


----------



## olstyle (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*



			
				pcgh_Henner am 08.06.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das geplante System verspricht leise zu werden, allerdings wird man den Netzteillüfter wohl deutlich heraushören.


Ich glaube ich sollte mal zum Ohrenartzt. Ein Seasonic NT ist "deutlich hörbar" und ein 1200RPM S-Flex muss gedrosselt werden ?! 
Entweder mein Zalman Quirl(der bei 1000RPM immernoch der mit Abstand lauteste Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse ist) hat mir das Trommelfell zerstört oder manch einer ist wirklich sehr empfindlich.
@Topic: Du solltest bedenken dass Festplatten nicht ständig voll aufdrehen und die Platte bei PCGH wirklich ein Härtefall war. Meiner Meinung nach solltest du erst einmal eine ungedämpfte Samsung verbauen und dann entscheiden ob weitere Schritte wirklich nötig sind. Ausserdem solltest du überlegen statt Dämmung direkt ein weniger hellhöriges Gehäuse zu nehmen(mein aktuelles hat z.B. im Vergleich zum alten meine lautere Festplatte quasi "verschluckt" so dass sie nurnoch beim Zugriff hörbar wird)


----------



## IronFlower (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Festplattendämmung ja/nein? Bitumenbox oder Kauflösungen?*



			
				olstyle am 12.06.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @Topic: Du solltest bedenken dass Festplatten nicht ständig voll aufdrehen und die Platte bei PCGH wirklich ein Härtefall war. Meiner Meinung nach solltest du erst einmal eine ungedämpfte Samsung verbauen und dann entscheiden ob weitere Schritte wirklich nötig sind.



Von den Samsung Platten ist bekannt dass sie selber nicht so laut sind, aber dass sie in manchen Fällen stark vibrieren. Eine gute Entkopplung kann so  mehr ausmachen als eine unentkoppelte Dämmbox. Da der Hauptzweck vom Computer Office&WWW ist, kannst du auch überlegen eine notebook Festplatte zu kaufen. Diese dann entkoppeln, und du hörst nichts mehr (es sei denn aus sehr kurzer Entfernung)



			
				olstyle am 12.06.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem solltest du überlegen statt Dämmung direkt ein weniger hellhöriges Gehäuse zu nehmen(mein aktuelles hat z.B. im Vergleich zum alten meine lautere Festplatte quasi "verschluckt" so dass sie nurnoch beim Zugriff hörbar wird)


Du meinst er soll ein Gehäuse nehmen dass die Vibrationen aufschluckt? Quatsch, er soll einfach so viel wie möglich verhindern dass die Festplatte ihre Vibrationen am Gehäuse weitergibt aka Entkopplung. Dann ist ziemlich egal ob man ein 5mm Stahl- oder ein 1mm Alugehäuse hat bzw. wählt.


----------

